# When is the best time to buy a Kindle?



## Troy Jackson (Sep 7, 2012)

So I'm thinking of buying the wife a Kindle for her birthday (in April), but I got to thinking that for a lot of items out there nowadays,
timing is everything.  So does it matter WHEN I buy a Kindle?  Like the time of year?  Day of the week?  How often do they ever go
on sale?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindles go on sale very infrequently...and a new version is unlikely to come before the fall. I think the real question for you is WHICH Kindle.

$69 Kindle - basic; no text-to-speech, buttons to turn pages, etc.

PaperWhite - touch screen, no text-to-speech, no buttons.

Kindle Keyboards (are these still for sale?--EDIT: Yes) - buttons to turn pages, etc and text-to-speech, ability to listen to audiobooks

The Fire family of devices -- tablets; touch screens and text-to-speech and more.

And 3G or WiFi only? Special Offers or no special offers....

EDIT: Link to Kindle models:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OZNZG0/ref=sa_menu_kdpclw?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, there's very rarely sales.  Occasionally there's an Amazon local deal, but more often the only sales are on refurbs before a new model launches to clear old stock.

So Betsy is spot on.  Don't worry about price dropping, just figure which model is right for her and take the plunge.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

when you have the money in your bank account.  (or better yet, when you have GCs in your account).

honestly, amazon doesn't discount kindles until a new model is coming out, and since they just released new ones in October, i'm guessing you should just buy it now....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've added a link to my original post for the Kindles:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OZNZG0/ref=sa_menu_kdpclw?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd go so far as to say kindles almost never go on sale.

Very rarely there are deals on refurbished units.

I do recall in the past that there were coupons available around Mothers' Day -- but not on the kindle, rather they were discounts on accessories if you bought a kindle.

No new version of Eink Kindle or Kindle Fire has even been speculated about since the last bunch were released in November-ish of last year.

The other consideration is whether there's a backlog.  Currently everything is available for immediate delivery.  So you don't have to order until a week or so before her birthday -- and she'll have up to 30 days to return it if she doesn't like it or wants a different model.

A couple of things to pay attention to: if it's going to be registered to HER account and you're buying on YOURS, be sure to mark it as a gift.  That way it comes unregistered and I don't believe the 30 days will start until she does so to her account.  If you buy it registered to YOUR account, the 30 days starts right then at purchase.

Of course, they could decide to reduce prices next week across the board.  No way any of us would know about that.  BUT, in the past, if they've done that, anyone who ordered in the 30 days prior to the price reduction was given a credit back if they asked for it.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

You might as well just buy two now. You're going to anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

7vn11vn said:


> You might as well just buy two now. You're going to anyway.


That's a good point.

If you have any remote thought in the back of your mind that you can share it. . . . . think again. Generally, it doesn't work.


----------



## Troy Jackson (Sep 7, 2012)

7vn11vn said:


> You might as well just buy two now. You're going to anyway.


Haha that's funny, but a lot of my friends say the same thing. But for me, two reasons not to:

1) Through work I already have a tablet (not a Kindle), so I can just use that if I wanted to

2) I am an "old soul" that likes to have a physical book in my hands

But anywho... thanks all for the responses. I suppose I'll just look and think of getting it when the magic money fairy puts some $$ in my account for one.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The best time is NOW!  Valentine's Day is just a couple of weeks away.  We can help you with accessories for her birthday in April.

As soon as the magic money fairy stops by your account, send her my way!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Any time is the best time!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^^^ best answer so far. 




eta: or vvvvvv if you're like Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Posting so I can see Ann's little arrow thingies pointing at my post.  (I read with most recent post on top.  )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You're just weird.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You're just weird.


Yeah, I'm easily amused...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I fixed the post so that it's ambi-verticulous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I fixed the post so that it's ambi-verticulous.


I'm still going with the one pointing at me. 

Betsy


----------



## Troy Jackson (Sep 7, 2012)

I now see what moderators joke about when a thread is done.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I am holding out for another sale. I think next month they will do one. Wasn't it earlier this month they had all the Fires on sale? Now the 8.9 is on sale for students. So I am thinking, when that deal ends at the end of the month, perhaps there will be a pre-Valentine's Day sale. That's what I am waiting for. If not, I'll continue to wait....my birthday's not til March


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is entirely possible that there will be some sort of promo for Valentines Day.  I think it's much more likely to be a sale on romance novels than on a kindle, but who knows.  

I think Amazon could probably sell a LOT of kindles if they had a 'buy a kindle get a GC for $xx that can be used on books. They could highlight romances, but not restrict the GC necessarily.  I mean, a LOT of people buy kindles as gifts and buy GC's as well so the recipient can start filling it up right away. . . . . .


----------

